# Recommend some fragrance free products!



## kirbyultra (Nov 10, 2010)

I found out I'm allergic to fragrance and benzyl alcohol among other things so I've been looking to switch my hair products and stuff that touch my skin to fragrance free to avoid allergens. From what I know I am allergic to the synthetic fragrance chemicals, probably not natural oils and stuff, but I'm not totally sure.

I tried Free and Clear but it's terrible on my hair! Need some alternatives! I've been using Cetaphil atopic skin formula lotion and body wash but if there are over choices I'd like to see what's out there!

It's not really the same as goingall-natural because you'll be surprised how many "natural" products out there have chemicals in them that are synthetic and not hypoallergenic! after reading a zillion label of stuff around the house, it's sad to see how many allergens I expose myself to all the time. Its a wonder I didn't break out in hives sooner!

Anyone know of any cool products that may be good for me?


----------



## BethM (Nov 15, 2010)

My husband has random hives/rashes and it's usually from cleaning products and such. We've switched to a lot of fragrance-free stuff, or things with more natural fragrances, and it seems to have helped him. 
I am also very sensitive to perfumes, sitting next to someone wearing even mild perfume literally makes me sick. (It has nothing to do with whether I like the scent or not; I will get a really bad headache, along with nausea, dizziness, blurred vision, and I'll have a chemical taste in my mouth for hours.)


For shampoo/conditioner/shower soap, we use the 365 brand from Whole Foods. We get the mint scent, which is very mild and doesn't linger after the shower. I think they also make an unscented version, and the shampoos come in oily/normal or dry/normal. I don't know if it's the best stuff out there, but it seems to work well for us. (Plus, it seems to be very inexpensive!)
I would be interested in knowing some other options, but for now that's what we use.

We use All Free & Clear laundry detergent- no fragrance, no dyes. Fragrance-free dish soap. He uses fragrance-free deodorant. 

I've always had trouble finding hair products that work for me, so I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions for that.

Do you use a separate face cleanser? I like both Philosophy's Purity Made Simple, and Fresh's Soy Face Cleanser. A couple times a week, I also quickly wash my face with simple baking soda mixed with just enough water to make a paste. It makes my skin really soft and takes the oils off. And allergen-free! 

I tend not to use body lotion/butter, but for my hands I use First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream. It's really great on my eczema, soaks in VERY fast with absolutely no greasiness, and the scent is really light. It's expensive, but it works for me.

I've linked to product pages so you can peruse the ingredients list, I don't know if you can use any of those things. I buy my face cleanser and Ultra Repair Cream at Sephora- if you go there and talk to them, they should be willing to make you some free samples so you can things before you buy.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, Beth, thank you so much for the recommendations. This is very useful. I'm going to check out the Whole Foods 365 line for shampoo after I'm done with my bottle of Free & Clear. 

I also use All Free and Clear detergent and I like it a lot. There are other cheaper brands but I'm really not too sure how well the clean. I trust All and now buy it in bulk  

The face cleansers are real interesting too. Fresh seems to be pretty expensive. The Philosophy one has a lot of natural oils and extracts. I would expect it to be ok but hopefully I can give it a try before I buy. The price is ok for me and I like that it comes in bigger bottles. I am currently using Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser and the price is about the same as the Philosophy Purity cleanser. I would be really interested in trying it out. 

Ultra Repair sounds like a great hand lotion. My hands get awfully dry and cracked in just the span of 8 hrs because of how often I wash them. I play with the buns and handle hay throughout the day and I have to wash off after each time because of hay and rabbit allergies, so it causes my hands to get beat up so many times daily. I use Cetaphil Restoraderm at the moment but it's too light for my hands. Unfortunately my long-loved Cetaphil Cream has benzyl alcohol. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## BethM (Nov 16, 2010)

Let me know how things work for you, if you try them out. I'm always on the lookout for more things things that are non-allergenic, too. 

I also like Method products. I buy them at Target, and they're also available at Whole Foods. A lot of their items are available in "no dye/no perfume" versions, though even the scented ones aren't too overpowering. (I don't get headaches from their fragrances.) They are fairly competitively priced (at least at Target). I use their surface cleansers, dish soap, etc.

For skin care/cleansers......Sephora has a pretty generous return policy. If you buy something, try it out for a week, and it breaks you out, you can take it back. (I recommend saving your receipt.) I have heard some stores are kind of stingy with giving samples, but the store near me is pretty generous. They would rather give you a few samples so you can see what works for you before you buy, than have you buy a bunch of stuff and then return half-used bottles of stuff that gave you hives. If you decide to try some stuff from there, just chat with the sales associates and explain that you're looking for something that will work for your sensitive skin, and want to test it out before committing to an expensive jar of hand cream.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 17, 2010)

That's good to know, Beth. I didn't know Sephora was lenient about open-bottle stuff. I will definitely check it out today.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 17, 2010)

Be careful with the Method products....they still have SLS in some of their products and there is also a carcinogen in some of them. I am trying to find the article with it and of course right now I'm having a bad brain moment and can't.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok found one of the articles...hope it helps you out a bit for finding what you want. This one is a warning about a carcinogen that is in many of our products and does not have to be listed as an ingredient. I hope this helps. Some of these may still have the benzyl alcohol in it but it does list alot of products that scent free.

http://www.organicconsumers.org/bodycare/ShoppersSafetyGuide.pdf


----------



## BethM (Nov 17, 2010)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Ok found one of the articles...hope it helps you out a bit for finding what you want. This one is a warning about a carcinogen that is in many of our products and does not have to be listed as an ingredient. I hope this helps. Some of these may still have the benzyl alcohol in it but it does list alot of products that scent free.
> 
> http://www.organicconsumers.org/bodycare/ShoppersSafetyGuide.pdf


Thanks for that link. I wonder if Method has changed their ingredients list since that guide was published? That publication is over a year old, so I expect some of the information is outdated. I know Method has recently discontinued a few things and reformulated some others. 

I use the GoodGuide app sometimes when I'm shopping, and Method products always score very high, compared similar products of different brands.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmm that's an interesting one. I no longer use some of those products due to the allergy but by golly look what it's been doing to me all the time before! 

I bought the 365 Conditioner today. The pricetag shocked me (in a good way) so here's hoping it conditions well. I actually remember using the shampoo before, and I didn't like it because it was so dry for me. They also have Earth Science at Whole Foods which I may try if my current stuff doesn't work out.

I have a sample of First Aid Beauty Repair cream. Sephora made me a sample of it to take home. I smelled it and it sorta turned me off at the store but now that I've used a bit of it I think I might actually not use it for my hands. I do have some active eczema issues on my hands currently and it's making those affected areas feel worse....  She also gave me a face cleanser sample of First Aid Beauty, so I'll give that a shot. 

Another thing my friend told me to try was Clinique. Anyone use Clinique? It's one of those allergy friendly brands for a lot of people or so they advertise anyway.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

maybe Dr. Bronners Magic soap will work for ya..u dilute it and the bottle lasts forever..i love the peppermint..
the link: dr.bronners


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 18, 2010)

My mom used clinique and loved it. Moi I tend to be allergic to the hypoallergenic stuff..


----------



## BethM (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh no, that's too bad the FAB Ultra Repair Cream doesn't work for you. I actually don't hardly smell the fragrance in it, which is unusual since I'm so sensitive to smells. I'm glad you were able to get a free sample to try before buying it. I have their cleanser, I got it in a kit, but haven't tried it yet. (I've got a giant bottle of Purity that I bought back in February and it's not even half gone yet.)

I use Clinique toner and moisturizer, I forgot they're supposed to be allergy friendly. I like the two products I do use, though.

I really like the price of the 365 shampoo/conditioner, too. I buy the big bottles, and they're less than $6 here. I tend to be oily, so I haven't noticed them being too drying.

I know some people on another forum I'm on who swear by Dr. Bronner's, but I haven't tried it myself. I might check it out, though.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 18, 2010)

I love Dr. Bonners and Burt's Bees. And as to that article I figured some might be outdated but I use it to go by the listing of ingredients to avoid. It's in the end of the first paragraph of the HOW TO USE THIS GUIDE section.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh and a friend of mine is getting me an article she was sent about the new "eco-friendly" reusable bags that many of the grocery stores sell. Many of the ones made in China they are finding contain lead


----------



## BethM (Nov 18, 2010)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> Oh and a friend of mine is getting me an article she was sent about the new "eco-friendly" reusable bags that many of the grocery stores sell. Many of the ones made in China they are finding contain lead


Could you post a link to that when you get it? I hear a lot of "x is made in China so it has lead in it...." rumors when there's no evidence. Not saying you are spreading things, but I'd like to see the source so I can know which ones to avoid.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 18, 2010)

No problem. I am the same way. I am waiting for her to send it to me. I take alot of it as a cautionary thing until I get the proof.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> maybe Dr. Bronners Magic soap will work for ya..u dilute it and the bottle lasts forever..i love the peppermint..
> the link: dr.bronners


Anything that has peppermint irritates my skin, even natural stuff...  It didn't show up on any tests, but I just know from experience. 

I saw this at Whole Foods, but I wonder if the other natural oils and scents would be too much. I literally want to go as fragrance free as possible, including natural and synthetic scents. 

Side question: I don't actually know if "menthol" is a natural scent or not, but I am allergic to that. I laugh when I realize this because when I was having so many itchy rashes in September, I slapped on so much stuff that contained menthol to help cool down the itchy sensation. And I am TOTALLY allergic to that stuff. Lots of products that have that "cool" sensation after applying is due to menthol. *Sigh*........


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> *nermal71 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh and a friend of mine is getting me an article she was sent about the new "eco-friendly" reusable bags that many of the grocery stores sell. Many of the ones made in China they are finding contain lead
> ...


I saw this on TV!!!

Here's an online article about it:
http://www.greenbiz.com/news/2010/11/17/reusable-shopping-bag-ban-proposed-after-lead-discovery
It does seem to be a rather isolated incident. But it's hard to tell when you just buy a bag like that.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2010)

What does toner do, exactly? I read definitions online and such, but I literally can't figure out the practical use for it when there is moisturizer and cleanser... toner seems to be some fancy in-between thing that you don't really need? I don't know anything about it and I've never used it.. can anyone explain? :?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> *Flash Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > maybe Dr. Bronners Magic soap will work for ya..u dilute it and the bottle lasts forever..i love the peppermint..
> ...


when u get a chance read the ingredients ..its dif then scented stuff ..i can understand being allergic to certain ingredients but this stuff is as basic as it can get ..but with a natural oil scent ...maybe another flavor u wouldnt be allergic to..i couldnt imagine u being allergice to all of em...i can understand ur trouble finding products....
what about that natural bar soap i think its called Basis or Basic..its really cheap and its next to the cetaphil at the store..(if i repeated what somebody already posted then ignore me).....
i absofreakinlutely love smelly products..love em..im frustrated for u..

geez i just saw what u wrote about wanting to be as scent free even if its natural...ignore that whole paragraph above..


----------



## BethM (Nov 18, 2010)

Toner is an astringent that helps close up pores and tighten up skin, at least it feels like it. I use it before bed, right before putting on my night-time moisturizers. It just takes away any oil that develops after I cleansed, closess up my pores a bit, and cleans away any lingering makeup/dirt. 

I shower in the evening because I like to be clean when I go to bed. I wash my face then, with Purity and a Clarisonic (and eye makeup remover if I wore eye makeup that day). Then before bed (a few hours later, usually) I do toner, eye cream, and moisturizer. It's probably a lot more than most people need to do, but I've been blessed with skin that is somehow oily and dry at the same time. Not combo skin that's oily in one spot and dry in another- I'll be oily and dry in the SAME spot at the same time. Lucky me. I've also got noticeable pores on my cheeks that are much smaller now than they were before I started this routine last year, and pink splotchy areas that are less bright pink than before. (In the morning I rinse with water and a bit of Purity, then use a different moisturizer.)


A lot of toners are mostly witch hazel, and I know a lot of people who just use witch hazel from the drugstore. There are also plenty of people who don't use toner and are just fine without it.


----------



## nermal71 (Nov 18, 2010)

OOO Witch hazel is awesome stuff. I try to keep a bottle in the house it works great as a toner and it is also great for mosquito and spider bites, bee stings and chigger bites. We have even used it on flea bites. And its all natural and very very inexpensive.


----------



## BethM (Nov 18, 2010)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> OOO Witch hazel is awesome stuff. I try to keep a bottle in the house it works great as a toner and it is also great for mosquito and spider bites, bee stings and chigger bites. We have even used it on flea bites. And its all natural and very very inexpensive.


Agreed. Witch hazel is awesome! I always have a bottle in the cabinet. Love using it for bug bites.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the detailed explanation on toners. I get it now! I have a little bottle of toner from a Kiehls Ultra Facial set that I was trying. I've been patting some on when I remember but I just didn't know what I was supposed to expect from doing it. I normally don't put stuff on my face unless I know what it is for, but I guess I trusted the Kiehls brand this time. 

Beth, I think the dry and oiliness of your skin is typical of people affected by eczema. We just have these extremes in our skin that's so hard to deal with. I know what you mean, but I am extremely lucky that eczema doesn't affect my face 95% of the time. The rest of my body has this sort of thing happen sporadically and without notice.

I put a tiny bit of the First Aid Beauty cream on my hands earlier today, avoid the current eczema flare up areas and actually it felt really nice on my skin. I guess it's just not a good thing to put over any current problem spots  Cetaphil Restoraderm lotion does ok, but my problem with it is that I find myself reapplying so often just to keep moisture level up. It is cheaper than the more premium brands at say, Sephora, though.

I just tried the 365 Conditioner tonight and I have to say I am loving it 100% more than the Free & Clear brand conditioner, and at a fraction of the price, what's not to love? Even while still in the shower, I felt my hair was less tangled. In my entire life, I've never had to really comb my hair to make it look "ok" after a shower. My hair is so dead-straight and slippery that after air drying, it just all falls into place. With Free & Clear conditioner, my hair was in knots, and it looked so retarded after air drying that I'd have to re-wet it to comb it down. 365 gets me closer to the good old days, but it's no Herbal Essences. Oh man, I used to love me some fragrance products.  2 years ago or so, Kirby used to know it was ME after I showered because he would recognize my shampoo and conditioner scent.


----------



## BethM (Nov 19, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Beth, I think the dry and oiliness of your skin is typical of people affected by eczema. We just have these extremes in our skin that's so hard to deal with. I know what you mean, but I am extremely lucky that eczema doesn't affect my face 95% of the time. The rest of my body has this sort of thing happen sporadically and without notice.


I know, right? My eczema is mostly just on my hands, now. When I was young it covered my hands and the bottoms of my feet, and behind my ears. Now it's pretty much just on my palms and a little between my fingers. When it gets itchy, though, it's torture.

I'm glad the 365 conditioner worked out for you. I used to really love The Body Shop's banana shampoo, and I even bought a whole bunch of it when they brought it back over the summer, but now it makes my scalp really oily. I only use it once a week now, and only because I seriously have 6 bottles of it in the closet. The other days I use the 365 stuff, and it leaves my hair clean and soft. (And it's so inexpensive!!)


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 19, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> What does toner do, exactly? I read definitions online and such, but I literally can't figure out the practical use for it when there is moisturizer and cleanser... toner seems to be some fancy in-between thing that you don't really need? I don't know anything about it and I've never used it.. can anyone explain? :?



Toner is a cleaner. 
Spot checking,really. 

I have a toner spray that I spray on cotton balls, and over my oily areas before I put makeup on. It's mostly used for drying the skin, while also cleaning.


----------



## hln917 (Nov 24, 2010)

Clinique's Redness Solution works great. I use the cleanser and moisturizer. Works better than the Eucerin Redness Relief and my skin is super sensitive. I'm like you allergic to menthol also so I can only use certain products on my lips. For lip moisturizer I found Burt's Bee Honey is the only one without menthol. Of course they also carry one with pomegranate but I'm also allergic to pomegranate and my lips swell up.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 24, 2010)

hln917 wrote:


> Clinique's Redness Solution works great.Â  I use the cleanser and moisturizer.Â  Works better than the Eucerin Redness Relief and my skin is super sensitive.Â  I'm like you allergic to menthol also so I can only use certain products on my lips.Â  For lip moisturizer I found Burt's Bee Honey is the only one without menthol. Of course they also carry one with pomegranate but I'm also allergic to pomegranate and my lips swell up.


Good to know! Clinique is on my list of product lines to try. I've heard that they are pretty good. 

My acupuncturist told me to use pure expeller pressed, unrefined coconut oil. I was really weirded out by it but I bought a jar to check it out anyway. It's literally in the cooking oil aisle at Whole Foods. I smell like a coconut custard pie now but so far it doesn't bother me and it doesn't feel too greasy or anything. It absorbed better than I thought an oil would. It was only $10 and will probably last me the next 20 years because a little goes such a long way. I read online that it is actually quite good for eczema. It is a solid white gunky thing at room temperature so it's as if I'm rubbing on a lotion/rich cream on my skin. Very odd sensation but only if I think of it as a food lipid!


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 26, 2010)

I use coconut oil for a moisturizer, and it works so well! I have very dry and sensitive skin and problems with exzema too. It took me two years to finish a jar, i'm going to have to pick a new one up soon.

I also really like products from LUSH. They are hand made and all natural products. But it may not work for you due to the scents. However they do sell samples.

-Dawn


----------



## BethM (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a jar of coconut oil in my kitchen, might have to try it on my hands....


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been using the coconut oil for the last few days very heavily. I am reapplying at almost an hourly basis. My eczema has been acting up full force with the dry autumn weather. My hands have blistered all over, the blisters burst, and now I'm having a terrible time healing. I am allergic to neosporin and bactraban so the only thing I can do is put petroleum jelly on as a protectant but the blisters just ooze, the jelly "slips" off, the skin continues to crack around the jelly. The coconut oil goes on really well and keeps the skin moisturized so it's not cracking anymore. The blisters are sort of drying out as a result. I am hoping that keeping the skin super hydrated like this will help the healing process. But at the very least, the oil is making it a less painful experience for me. Sigh. Sorry for the gory details...

I scooped about 2 tablespoons out of the jar and put it in a old cleaned cream jar for easier access. It's working out so far and I'm not seeing any negative reaction from my skin from the oil. I read in a magazine today that coconut oil isn't pore clogging so if I get any on my face, it's not the end of the world either. ray:

Not to turn this into another eczema thread, but I've been even avoiding water touching my hands whenever possible because of the eczema not healing. Aside from washing my face, brushing teeth, showering, and bathroom visits, I've been wearing gloves to do bunny salads, chores and stuff just to avoid having to wash my hands. Rough times


----------

